# Low Budget Aufbau, benötige aber Tipps fürs spätere Tuning



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja erst im Sommer mein neues Hardtail aufbauen (mein Touren MTB hat einen Radstand wie ein LKW, der Lenkwinkel machts nicht besser). Aufgrund glÃ¼cklich umstÃ¤nde (konnte ein 8 Jahre altes Fully strippen, an dem neben kaputten Federgabel, DÃ¤mper und Rahmen noch brauchbare Teile hingen)habe ich allerdings einige Teile hier liegen und kann erstmal was fahrbares montieren.


Rahmen wird ein Vortrieb Hardtail SL (https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29078%7B1%7D8210659_Hardtail-SL-Rahmen-Disc-only-.html), dÃ¼rfte eine gute Basis sein.
​    Gabel wird erstmal nur die Vortrieb Alu Starrgabel werden, die ich als Ersatz (Federgabel beim Service oder sowas)eh haben wollte. VernÃ¼nftiges Gewicht und stabil, hab ich schon in meinen GT verbaut.


        Ãber kurz oder lang brauche ich aber noch einiges an Tipps. Profil wird in Richtung Marathon gehen (nach der Langstrecke der GlÃ¼ck Auf CTF letztes Jahr hab ich Blut geleckt), Fahrergewicht bei 100kg, eventuell komm ich auf 90, alles darunter kann ich nicht versprechen, bin halt groÃ. Nun brauche ich fÃ¼rs spÃ¤tere Tuning noch Tipps (die Stellen sind fett markiert). Dabei bitte bedenken, dass ich noch Rennrad und Crosser im Haushalt hab, die auch in Stand gehalten werden wollen. Also nicht edelstes Material sondern vernÃ¼nftig.


            Vom geschlachteten Fully hab ich:
        Laufradsatz: Shimano 475 Nabensatz mit Sun Singletrack, Speichen: Keine Ahnung, Kassette hÃ¤ngt auch noch dran (definitiv zu schwer, wird wohl recht schnell ausgetauscht, rollt aber erstmal, *VorschlÃ¤ge? Fulcrum, doch was mit mehr Speichen?*)


Reifen: Smart Sam vorne, Rapid Rob hinten (Smart Sam kommt irgendwann nach hinten, *was fÃ¼r vorne mit etwas mehr Grip?*)


        Kurbel: FC-M445 (kann denke ich erstmal bleiben)


        Schaltwerk: RD-M750 (wird noch getauscht, *denke an ein SLX-Shadow*)


        Umwerfer: Deore (reicht halt, die teureren kÃ¶nnen auch nichts besser und die Gewichtsunterschiede sind marginal)


        Schalthebel: Shimano 3x8 (steht noch nicht mal einen Nummer drauf, zumindest hab ich die nicht gefunden. Funktionieren aber, wenn nicht mehr wechsel ich auf 9x)


Bremsen: 765, vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm (sollten ja kein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellen, dÃ¼rfen also bleiben, Leitungen tausche ich noch aus)


        Vorbau: FSA 120mm (muss eh gucken, was mir da passt, *mÃ¶chte ich hinterher auf Syntace tauschen*)

Neu gekauft werden:
        Lenker: Ritchey Comp Flatbar (wird zusammen mit Vorbau getauscht)



        SattelstÃ¼tze: Controltech One (ebenso mit Vorbau)


        Und halt VerschleiÃteile!






                SpÃ¤ter kommt dann noch die Federgabel: Da hab ich bisher Recon und Reba (kriegt man ja hÃ¤ufig auch um 250â¬)auf dem Schirm. Suntour Epicon hab ich schon als Tipp bekommen.
Flaschenhalter fehlt mir auch noch. Elite Custom Race wie am Crosser oder doch was anderes?




Hoff mal, dass hier nicht die ersten direkt Schnappatmung kriegen, weil nicht das beste vom Besten verbaut wird. Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon mal auf eure Tipps (solang sie nicht in Richtung 29er gehen, hab jede Menge 26" Material, sodass ich dabei auch bleibe.


----------



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2012)

So, der letzte Kram ist geputzt (erster Tage Ferien bzw. keine Vorlesungen mehr  an den letzten beiden Tagen und direkt krank...), kann ich den ersten Kram mal fotografieren.
Hat auch insgesamt nur 7 Stunden gedauert unter Einsatz von WD40, Bremsenreiniger, Spüli und Muskelkraft. Wie kann man Fahrräder nur so verkommen lassen...?
Naja, nun ist aber alles sauber und die Decals sind von der Felge runter. Kurbel werd ich aber noch polieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (19. Dezember 2012)

Was besseres als den Fulcrum Red Metal 5 wirste für 150  kaum kriegen, der is ganz gur, hatte ich auch mal

Reifen: Da würde ich etwas mehr investieren und die EVO versionen von schwalbe nehmen, da macht sich das Gewicht direkt und merklich bemerkbar.

Klassische Kombi is Rocket Ron am VR und Racing Ralph am HR...

Damit sollteste schon eine deutliche Verbesserung spüren


----------



## F4B1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Den Red Metal 5 hat ich bisher garnicht im Blickfeld. Hatte bisher nicht mitgekriegt, dass man den so günstig bekommt. Ist der Red Power SL ja doch relativ teuer im Vergleich. Haben aber Zeit, fürs Training reicht erstmal der schwere Kram.

Reifen sehen interessant aus, im Vergleich zu Conti voralldingen recht günstig. Muss ich zwar nicht im normalen Training haben (da reichen mir wie beim Rennrad und am Crosser auch die Performanceteile), aber für später in der direkten Rennvorbereitung und im Rennen...und eventuell bei Scheißwetter, Reifen sind ja schnell getauscht.



Und jetzt noch was zum Flaschenhalter:
Hat jemand mal den Elite Paron Race gehabt? Günstiger und leichter als der Custom Race. Überleg gerade erstmal einen zu kaufen um zu testen, ob der was taugt.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Dezember 2012)

specci ribcage


----------



## Flanschbob (20. Dezember 2012)

der rahmen ist in der tat eine gute basis, habe den auch und bin vollends zufrieden. fulcrum red metal 5 ist ebenfalls eine gute idee. habe damit bisher keinerlei probleme und jegliche wartungsarbeiten (auch lagerwechsel) sind kinderleicht.

kurze frage zur vortrieb starrgabel (will die vielleicht auch kaufen): meinst du, dass die gabel genug platz für eine 203mm scheibe bietet oder ist der platz mit deiner 180er ausgereizt?


----------



## F4B1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Gabelbeine gehen relativ gerade hoch. Mit meiner Shimano Nabe würde ich sagen könnte das noch knapp passen.
Da ist zumindest mehr Platz als bei meiner Nox am Crosser.


----------



## F4B1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Bevor ichs vergesse: Die XT werden meine ersten hydraulischen Bremsen.
Nun muss ich die ja noch befüllen, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie viel Öl ich da brauchen werden. Leitungen sind vorne 900, hinten 1700mm im Warenkorb (und warten auf die Bestellung). Shimano bietet da ja für den normalen Gebrauch 50ml an. Ein oder lieber zwei Flaschen?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> kurze frage zur vortrieb starrgabel (will die vielleicht auch kaufen): meinst du, dass die gabel genug platz für eine 203mm scheibe bietet oder ist der platz mit deiner 180er ausgereizt?



was willst du mit einem starren hardtail veranstalten, dass du meinst eine 203 mm scheibe zu brauchen?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Dezember 2012)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Bevor ichs vergesse: Die XT werden meine ersten hydraulischen Bremsen.
> Nun muss ich die ja noch befüllen, habe aber keine Ahnung, wie viel Öl ich da brauchen werden. Leitungen sind vorne 900, hinten 1700mm im Warenkorb (und warten auf die Bestellung). Shimano bietet da ja für den normalen Gebrauch 50ml an. Ein oder lieber zwei Flaschen?



die bremsen sind befpllt und entlüftet.

wenn du nur die leitungen kürzt, benötigst du höchstens ein paar ml öl.
das kit mit der kleinen flasche reicht dicke.


----------



## F4B1 (20. Dezember 2012)

Nein, sind die Bremsen nicht.

Die sind 5 Jahre alt und frisch gereinigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flanschbob (20. Dezember 2012)

die 50ml flasche müsste reichen (wenn nicht allzu viel nebenher geht). wenn du z.b. bei bike-components kaufst kann du auch magura royal blood in 100ml kaufen

danke übrigens für die gabel-info @k_star: hab die bremse in 203/185 im sonderangebot gekauft, deswegen frag ich. da ich die 203er eigentlich nicht brauche habe ich jetzt auch das tauschangebot in der signatur.


----------



## F4B1 (21. Dezember 2012)

So, Bestellung ist raus, soll am 9.1. rausgehen, Rahmen und Gabel brauchen ein wenig.
Rahmenfarbe übrigens wie am Crosser.



Dieses mal aber mit Gabel in Rahmenfarbe.
Flaschenhalter ist erstmal nur ein Paron Race. Wenn der die Flaschen ordentlich hält kommt ein zweiter, ansonsten zwei Ribcage.


----------



## Reichling-Racer (21. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
Also deine Idee mit wenig Geld ein gutes Rad aufzubauen ist nicht schlecht denn immer hin kommt Leistung ja vom Fahrer und nicht vom Material .
Deore SLX Mischung als Schaltgruppe ist eine gute Grundlage. Und was Kurbel etc. angeht einfach auswechseln mit der Zeit. Wenn du alles auf einmal änderst dann könnte dein Geldbeutel beklagen  .Bei Reifen setzen wir auf Maxxis aber wenn du noch welche da hast dann fahr die erstmal runter.
ABER der Rahmen ist ein NOGO. Glaub mal wir sprechen aus Erfahrung. Wenn das Teil bei voller Fahrt unter dir nachgibt endet das echt schmerzhaft. An der Stelle würde ich echt das Geld investieren deiner Gesundheit zuliebe lieber keinen 'Billigrahmen' sonder was vernünftiges. Es muss ja nicht gleich einer der 1000 Klasse sein aber so um die 500 anzusetzen schadet echt nicht .

Wir hoffen wir konnten dir weiterhelfen, 
Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Team Reichling-Racer


----------



## F4B1 (21. Dezember 2012)

Ohne dir was zu wollen: Ganz ohne die Umstände des Rahmenbruchs (einmalig oder mehrere Fälle? Was wurde damit gefahren?)zu kennen ignorier ich sowas erstmal. Google gab mir nichts zu raus (sowohl als Vortrieb als auch unter Droessiger), mein CX Rahmen macht mir auch keine Probleme (und der wird rangenommen, Zentrierständer ist mein Freund). Mal Techniktraining, mal Intervalle mit einen 2m großen 0,1t Fahrer.

Prinzipiell denke ich mittlerweile auch, dass ein Rahmen halt auch mal mehr oder weniger die Grätsche machen kann (unglücklich natürlich bei voller Fahrt, kriegt man besser in der Werkstatt mit). Hab schon einen Quantec Crosser kleingekriegt, wollt auch erstmal 2 Jahre nichts mehr von hören und denk mittlerweile über den Discrahmen von denen nach (wenn der denn mal in passender Größe lieferbar wäre).
Mir sind mit günstigen Rahmen (wenn Drössiger drauf steht kostet der ja fast 50 mehr...und ja, das sind wirklich die gleichen Rahmen)auch keine größeren Probleme bekannt, abgesehen davon, dass mir da im Vergleich zu meinen teuren Maßrahmen am Rennrad die Sitzrohrwinkel nie wirklich passen.
Aber kriegst natürlich Meldung, wenn mir der Rahmen unterm Arsch zusammenbricht und ich das überlebe.



Reifen hab ich noch einen Satz da, der, der schon montiert ist. Mal schauen wie lang die noch mitmachen. Danach  werde ich mal gucken, Maxxis, Conti und Schwalbe stehen momentan auf meiner Liste.

Und ja, die Kurbel steht auch mit auf der Abschussliste. Aber wird mit Vorbau+Sattelstütze+Lenker zu den letzten Änderungen gehören. Ist halt erstmal unnötig bzw. macht halt nicht so viel aus.


----------



## F4B1 (22. Dezember 2012)

Heute im Baumarkt:



27g für 4,50. Mit meinen alten Ritchey Lenkerstopfen 25g.


----------



## F4B1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Heute übrigens mal die Gewichtsersparnis durchgerechnet.

Beim Laufradsatz hab ich derzeit fast 2450g (ohne Reifen usw.). Sackschwer, mehr als ein Pfund weniger.
Reifen bieten auch noch rund ein halbes Pfund.

Erstaunt war ich über das Gewicht der billigen Kurbel. Knapp 1050g incl. Innenlager, Schrauben und Kettenblättern. Mich da von was anderen zu überzeugen wird schon schwerer. Eventuell ne SLX, hätte dann immerhin etwas mehr als 150g weniger, darüber wärs mir zu teuer. 
Pedale tausch ich wenn die Lager durch sind, XT am Crosser haben mich überzeugt. Nicht wegen den 40g weniger als bei den 520 sondern die Lager halten bei mir länger.

Mein geplanter Umbau auf Syntace mit eventuell XLC Barends (58 unter 20 gegenüber meiner Ritchey Comp mit 160g)bringt dann noch knapp 250g.

So sieht die Reihenfolge der Änderungen also derzeit nach...


LRS
Reifen
Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Barends
Kurbel
...aus.


Wären hinterher also noch gut 1200g drin, ohne arm zu werden oder kritischen Leichtbau (bei meinen Gewicht)zu betreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derSilas (26. Dezember 2012)

Low-Budget-Aufbauten sind immer eine spannende Sache... da schreib ich auch ein paar Gedanken dazu...

1. Im Bikemarkt gibts gute Teile oft im guten Zustand für wenig Geld. Man muss halt etwas Zeit investieren, aber wenn man Teile nach und nach tauscht, dann geht das ja.

2. Wenn du die Kurbel tauschst, brauchst du ein neues Lager und neuen Umwerfer wahrscheinlich auch. Deine ist Octalink, aktuell ist Hollowtech 2. Fürs behalten spricht, dass die Octalink-Lager gegenüber den HT2 ewig halten, dafür schwerer und optisch nicht der Bringer (Kurbel).

3. Um 9fach wirst du auf Lange Sicht nicht herumkommen. Z.B. Kassetten nachkaufen: 8fach gibts nur noch ganz billige Serien. Schalthebel genauso.

4. Das Schaltwerk würde ich dranlassen, bis du mal wirklich irgendwo hängen bleibst. Außer dem schmaleren Aufbau hat das SLX Shadow keinen nennenswerten Vorteil. Sammelt nur mehr Dreck.

4.1. Irgendwann 9fach und dann ein XT Shadow PLUS vom Bierschwanger auf 9fach umbauen lassen.

5. Lenker: Wenn du mit Breite, Rise usw. noch probieren musst, nimm was billiges wie den Ritchey oder was aus dem Bikemarkt. Wenn du nicht mehr tauschen musst, darf das ruhig was besseres (Optik, Gewicht) sein.

6. Wenn schon ein Aufbaufred, dann kannst du doch auch die Community nach Teilen fragen... nen wirklich leichten 58er Lenker und Barends liegen bspw bei mir noch rum.

7. Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim basteln.

Silas


----------



## F4B1 (26. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps:
1. Hab ich schon immer einen Blick drauf.

2. Genau mein Gedanke. Deswegen steht die Kurbel auch an letzter Stelle meiner Liste. Hab ich noch genug Zeit leichter zu werden. Mit 110-115kg (hatte vor vier Jahren noch 120, bin also schon deutlich leichter geworden, Radsport sei dank)waren die HT2 Rennradlager echt ein Witz.

3. Dass ich um 9-fach auf Dauer nicht herum komme ist mir klar. Ist ja auch  kein größeres Problem, da mit tausch der Trigger erledigt.

4. Ok, danke für den Tipp.
4.1 Hätte ich sogar glatt selbst drauf kommen können (bin ich aber nicht)

5. Bin mir dank meines GTs relativ sicher, dass ich ne Flatbar will. Aber klar, ausprobiert wird, deswegen ja auch erstmal Ritchey Comp.

6. Werd ich machen, wenn ich dann weiss was ich will.

7. Danke.


----------



## F4B1 (10. Januar 2013)

Nachdem die Geschichte mit der Vortriebgabel heute drohte zur unendlichen zu werden (letztlich kam man bei drei Änderungen irgendwann auf den 22. Februar...)hab ich mich spontan für eine Surly Instigator umentschieden.
Ja, es ist Stahl um relativ schlank. Schlanke Stahlgabeln machen sich in den Rahmen anscheinend aber garnicht so schlecht, siehe hier. Zudem ist das Teil laut Surly für Dirt Jumps freigegeben, da wird das Teil kleinere Drops wohl verschmerzen und macht die noch fehlende Federgabel noch etwas mehr verschmerzbarer.

Das nur mal so als hoffentlich letztes Update, bevor ich dann mit etwas Glück Samstag anfangen kann zu schrauben.


----------



## F4B1 (14. Januar 2013)

Natürlich kam am Wochenende nichts, auch heute nicht. Irgendjemand hatte beim ändern meiner Bestellung am Freitag eine Versandsperre eingerichtet. Ohne mich zu informieren oder diese wieder rauszunehmen.
Naja, morgen gehen Rahmen, Gabel und Steuersatz bei BC in die Werkstatt, mit etwas Glück kann ich Mittwoch dann schrauben und hab dann immerhin noch knapp zwei Wochen für das grobe Setup, bevor dann anfang Februar die CTF Saison für mich startet.


----------



## oneeasy (15. Januar 2013)

Reichling-Racer schrieb:


> Hey,
> Also deine Idee mit wenig Geld ein gutes Rad aufzubauen ist nicht schlecht denn immer hin kommt Leistung ja vom Fahrer und nicht vom Material .
> Deore SLX Mischung als Schaltgruppe ist eine gute Grundlage. Und was Kurbel etc. angeht einfach auswechseln mit der Zeit. Wenn du alles auf einmal Ã¤nderst dann kÃ¶nnte dein Geldbeutel beklagen  .Bei Reifen setzen wir auf Maxxis aber wenn du noch welche da hast dann fahr die erstmal runter.
> ABER der Rahmen ist ein NOGO. Glaub mal wir sprechen aus Erfahrung. Wenn das Teil bei voller Fahrt unter dir nachgibt endet das echt schmerzhaft. An der Stelle wÃ¼rde ich echt das Geld investieren deiner Gesundheit zuliebe lieber keinen 'Billigrahmen' sonder was vernÃ¼nftiges. Es muss ja nicht gleich einer der 1000â¬ Klasse sein aber so um die 500â¬ anzusetzen schadet echt nicht .
> ...


 
Ich finde auch, dass es ruhig mal Ã¶ffters solche Aufbauten hier geben sollte, gerade das Low Budget Thema finde ich Interessant. Da kann man echt vernÃ¼nftige Bike's auf die Beine stellen, ohne immer das beste bzw. teuerste dran zu machen.


----------



## F4B1 (16. Januar 2013)

Heute kam ein großes Paket. Und das war drin:




Ich fang dann mal an zu schrauben, Kurbel montieren, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Sattel, usw.
Vor dem montieren der Bremse gibts wieder ein Foto.


----------



## F4B1 (16. Januar 2013)

Habe mich doch zu entschlossen, Bremssättel und Hebel schon mal zu montieren.



Und jetzt gibts ne Kaffeepause, während der ich mir dann mal die Anleitung für die Leitungen vornehme. Dürfte aber nicht das große Problem werden, demontiert hab ich die vordere schon.


----------



## F4B1 (16. Januar 2013)

Bremsen sind entlüftet. Vorne ging auf Anhieb, hinten brauchte ich einen zweiten Anlauf. Fürs erste mal ist das find ich aber kein schlechter Schnitt.
Eventuell montier ich gleich noch Griffe und den Flaha, Foto kommt dann aber morgen. Jetzt ist doch ein wenig dunkel.
Müssen noch montiert werden: Schaltzüge, Kette, Bremssättel muss ich noch ausrichten.


----------



## F4B1 (17. Januar 2013)

Tja, das Chaos geht weiter...
Konnte mich natürlich nicht zurückhalten und ha weiter geschraubt.
Kralle war noch nicht eingeschlagen. Naja, konnt ich mit Hammer und Schraube erledigen und schreib den Jungs bei BC morgen ne Mail.
Nervtötender finde ich, dass die Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel nicht wie von mir gewünscht plangefräst wurde. Steht aber immerhin auch nicht auf der Rechnung.

Naja, nun werd ich halt vorne das erste Paar Beläge einschleifen lassen und wenn ich wechsle mal einen Tag beim örtlichen rumfahren und die Gabel fräsen lassen.

So, morgen kommt dann noch die Kette drauf (bin, was das ablängen betrifft, nicht besonders gut, mach ich lieber in Ruhe)und der Sattel wird noch ausgerichtet. Gefallen tuts mir aber schon jetzt, ist so, wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab.


Schrauben war übrigens weitestgehend problemlos. Innenlager brauchte ich ein längeres, dass ich aber noch rumliegen hatte (gab sogar ein Upgrade, ein XT). Toleranz von Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr sind ein wenig ungünstig, ging mit einer Ladung Fett aber rein.


----------



## F4B1 (17. Januar 2013)

Leider den Zug am Schaltwerk etwas zu optimistisch gekürzt. Musste, noch nachspannen und schon war das Ende ausgefranzt. Naja, morgen hol ich einen neuen.
Rest ist aber, bis auf die Aufnahme vorne und einen kleinen Schlag in der Scheibe hinten, fertig.



So wie es da jetzt steht zeigt die Personenwaage 12,4kg. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich allein mit LRS, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Barends und Reifen locker 1200g sparen kann (eher ein wenig mehr), überlege ich jetzt das Teil auf Dauer mit einer Reba (wiegt nur 100g mehr als die Surly)unter 11kg zu drücken. Sollte ja mit 9-fach Teilen und einer etwas leichteren Kurbel machbar sein. Aber für 450 Kosten finde ich auch die 12,4kg alles andere als schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (20. Januar 2013)

So, heute mal eingerollt. Leider ist die Kassette hinüber, sodass ich Samstag noch ne neue kaufen muss. Mit den drei kleinsten Ritzeln komm ich nicht weit.



Macht aber schon Spaß.


----------



## mikefize (20. Januar 2013)

Ist doch ganz schön geworden. Ich find nur, dass sich das Grün vom Sattel unglaublich mit dem restlichen Grün beißt. Würde ich auf alle Fälle tauschen.


----------



## F4B1 (20. Januar 2013)

Sattel wird noch in einer anderen Farbe kommen, wenn ich dafür das nötige Kleingeld habe. Der Fizik Arione CX hängt nämlich daran, weil ich mit dem am MTB wunderbar klarkomme. Ist nur leider im Vergleich zum Pave CX, den ich an Rennrad und Crosser fahre, ordentlich teuer. Bisher nicht unter 80 gesehen, den grünen hab ich für 22 gekriegt.


----------



## kingfrett (20. Januar 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Sattel wird noch in einer anderen Farbe kommen,  den grünen hab ich für 22 gekriegt.



Solltest Du den grünen loswerden wollen, sag mal Bescheid! 

Btw, ich hatte mal nen R5 in der Farbe


----------



## F4B1 (20. Januar 2013)

Sollte ich den tatsächlich mal loswerden wollen, werd ich versuchen dran zu denken.
Ist aber unwahrscheinlich. Gerade die Wingflexsättel machen im Gelände schon mal die Grätsche. Wären die nicht so bequem würde ich auch was anderes fahren, so Sammeln die sich bei mir aber.


----------



## oneeasy (22. Januar 2013)

also Grün ist ja mal nicht meine Farbe, aber ist eben Geschmacksache ....es muss ja dir gefallen aber das Projekt und was du draus gemacht hast ist gut


----------



## F4B1 (29. Januar 2013)

oneeasy schrieb:


> also Grün ist ja mal nicht meine Farbe, aber ist eben Geschmacksache


Ja, meine Farbwünsche werden von einigen unter Geschmacksverirrung einsortiert.
Heute hab ich die erste ernsthafte Testfahrt hinter mich gebracht.
Neben aus der Rose Biketown mitgebrachten 11-28 Kassette (endlich schlepp ich das kleine Blatt nicht mehr grundlos mit mir rum)kam noch ein zweiter Paron Race dazu. Gabs im Angebot für 7.



Steifigkeit des Rahmens auch getestet.



105kg im Wiegetritt sind kein Problem.


----------



## F4B1 (13. Mai 2013)

Bin seit gestern ein wenig erkältet (wohl aufgrund des Schlafmangels, scheiß Lernerei...), also mal wieder schrauben bzw. schon eher basteln.



Tja, man dürfte wohl erkennen was passiert ist. Nötiges Kleingeld fürs Tubelesskit hab ich momentan nicht, aber mit 20" Schläuchen (3 pro Stück)und einer CO2 Pumpe (die hat ich noch)hats auch auf Anhieb funktioniert (meine ersten Tubelessschritte, nach 10 Minuten war der Reifen dicht). Jetzt warte ich auf morgen, überprüfe heute immer mal wieder den Luftdruck und schneide nachher noch die Gummlappen ab. Wenn es funktioniert wird vorne auch noch umgerüstet. Hinten kann ja erstmal nicht sooo viel passieren.


----------



## qweks (13. Mai 2013)

Sehr schönes Projekt! Danke fürs Einstellen 

Mir schwebt so etwas ähnliches auch schon seit längerem im Kopf rum. Bin aber noch in der Findungsphase und mir nicht ganz sicher, wo die Reise hin geht.

Farbwahl finde ich top! Ist zwar nicht grad meine Farbe aber endlich mal was anderes als diese dämlich langweiligen Einheitsfarben (Schwarz, Silber, Grau,...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (13. Mai 2013)

qweks schrieb:


> Bin aber noch in der Findungsphase und mir nicht ganz sicher, wo die Reise hin geht.


So 100% fix ist das bei mir auch noch nicht.
Schwanke momentan zwischen Starrgabel mit 21mm Felge und Federgabel mit 19mm. Die Federgabel brauche ich auf Marathonstrecken eigentlich nicht. Gegen Ermüdungen helfen Handgelenksbandagen.
Tubeless ist auch erstmal zum testen.
Das einzige wo ich mir mittlerweile sicher bin ist die 3-fach Kurbel. Übersetzung muss ich demnächst mal schauen, eventuell geh ich für Rampen über 20% doch noch auf 11-30 statt 11-28.

Dann brauch ich noch ne Sattelstütze mit 25mm Kröpfung, der Rest passt aber sehr gut.


----------



## qweks (14. Mai 2013)

Hehehe. Ja, die Überlegung Starr- oder Federgabel treibt mich auch grad um. Eine ganze Zeit lang war klar: Starrgabel. Momentan bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## Jones2606 (27. Mai 2013)

Hi Zusammen.
Bau mir ein schönes CC von der Resterampe auf. Allerdings ist der Merida Alu Rahmen schon sehr alt und hat ne 30,6er Sattelstütze. Kann man doch bedenkenlos auf 30,9 aufreiben. Sind ja nur 0,3 mm im Durchmesser. 

Oder?


----------



## F4B1 (27. Mai 2013)

Da würde ich eher eine Reduzierhülse nehmen und ein 27,2 Sattelstütze verbauen.


----------



## qweks (27. Mai 2013)

Dito


----------



## F4B1 (29. Juli 2013)

So, erstes Teil ausgetauscht.



Der alte XT Sattel war nicht mehr richtig dicht, was neues musste her. Und da die aktuellen Hebel ja doch deutlich ergonomischer sind gabs direkt eine komplette Bremse.
Hat sich übrigens gelohnt. Mit einen statt zwei Fingern bremst das Ding (obwohl noch nicht richtig eingebremst)schon genauso gut wie die alte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brandi (30. Juli 2013)

Die Sache mit dem tubeless ohne kit.

Wie funzt das mit einem 20" Schlauch.
Hab die Sufu schonmal angeschmissen aber leider vergeblich.

Hast du mal ein Link parat oder kannst mir kurz schreiben wie du das gemacht hast ?
Thx


----------



## F4B1 (30. Juli 2013)

Such mal nach Gettho Tubeless. Bei Youtube gibts einiges an Material.


----------



## brandi (30. Juli 2013)

Haha.. gettho tubeless
gut danke


----------



## esox lucius (7. August 2013)

Häng mich mal hier an..

Macht es Sinn noch ne Bomber Z2 in einem aktuellen CC-Hardtail-Rahmen einzubauen, oder doch lieber im Bikemarkt eine neuere für kleines Geld kaufen ? (Soll ein Winter-Rad werden..)

Gruß,
Esox


----------



## F4B1 (12. August 2013)

Auch wenn es ja mit meinen Aufbauthread eigentlich wenig zu tun hat...

Ob es Sinn macht alten Kram ans Bike zu schrauben? Ich würds nicht machen. Bei den Federgabeln hat sich halt doch eine Menge getan. Und eine Reba gibts schon für weit unter 300 (mit etwas suchen zugegeben), eine Recon für 170 kriegt man mit einer kurzen Googlesuche. Alles neu mit Rechnung vom Händler.

Nun aber @Topic
Momentan bin ich echt erstaunt, wie sich mein Trainingsstand entwickelt hat (gerade im Bereich Kraft, Ausdauer hab ich vom Rennrad genug). Hab ich vor 3 Monaten ja noch die 3-fach Kurbel für wichtig gehalten ist das 22er Blatt jetzt im Grunde schon wieder nur Zierde bzw. wenn ich es brauche einfach deutlich zu klein. Das 44er Kettenblatt nutze ich auch nicht komplett, 15er Ritzel kommt vor, kleiner nur sehr selten. Werde also nochmal schrauben, 2-fach, 28-42. Vorher muss ich aber noch Kettenblätter bestellen. Erstmal günstige Shimano zum testen.


----------



## memphis35 (14. August 2013)

> Erstmal günstige Shimano zum testen.


Und danach ? Teure die nicht ordendlich funzen ?

Aber egal . Habe auch so einen Vortriebrahmen in Farbverirrung


----------



## F4B1 (14. August 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Und danach ? Teure die nicht ordendlich funzen ?


Nö, so wars nicht gemeint. Wahrscheinlich kommen sogar wieder Shimano dran. Geht eher darum, dass ich jetzt erstmal nehme, was ich für kleines Geld kriegen kann. Wenn die Übersetzung passt wechsel ich dann irgendwann (wie ich mich kenne dann, wenn die Kettenblätter verschlissen sind)auf was optisch einheitliches. Eben, damit ein eventueller Fehlkauf nicht so ins Geld geht. Budget ist halt noch immer begrenzt.


----------



## memphis35 (14. August 2013)

Hast recht , zum Ausprobieren sind die günstigsten Stahlblätter gut genug .


----------



## F4B1 (10. Oktober 2013)

Zweifach ist Geschichte, dreifach passt mir besser.

Dafür gab es einen neuen Lenker.



Ritchey Pro 10D, sehr bequem (und trotz mehr Kontrolle dank jetzt 8cm mehr Platz am Lenker kann man, wie ich heute erfahren musste, trotzdem noch recht heftig abfliegen...naja, immerhin hatte ich mal Zeit zum fotografieren, musste mich erstmal sammeln).


----------



## InoX (13. Oktober 2013)

Du hast aber dünne Griffe dran. Ich habe damals das Lenkerband doppelt gewickelt. Fand ich deutlich besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (13. Oktober 2013)

Auf den ersten zwei Trainingsrunden damit hatte ich keine Probleme. Zu mehr hats leider bisher nicht gereicht (bzw. hab ich mit meiner Rippenprellung keine Lust gehabt).
Wenn das dünn gewickelte Lenkerband Probleme macht kommt aber natürlich eine zweite Lage drüber


----------



## F4B1 (7. Dezember 2013)

Lenkerband kann, nachdem ich noch ein wenig am Setup gebastelt hab (Barends wieder dran, Winkel am Lenker ein klein wenig verstellt, 1cm Spacer raus), einlagig bleiben.
Dafür liegt das nächste Teil hier.



Nicht leicht, nicht edel, sollte aber im Vergleich zur 30,9mm, 330g Sattelstütze noch immer einiges mehr an Komfort bringen. Zudem passt der Seatback dann besser. Warte jetzt nur noch auf die Reduzierhülse, sollte aber Montag oder Dienstag da sein.

Ansonsten stehen dann auch nur noch zwei Änderungen (abgesehen von den Reifen und einen Latexschlauch hinten im Rennen)an: Kurbel (Sram/Truvativ wegen Q-Faktor, was genau muss ich gucken, vermutlich je nachdem wie üppig Weihnachten ausfällt X.5 oder X.7, eventuell X.9)und leichtere Barends aus Carbon (die Alu sind unangenehm kalt und Lenkerband dran sieht, meiner Meinung nach, einfach blöd aus).

Ansonsten passt mir das Teil aber mittlerweile so gut, dass ich mich mit weiteren Umbauplänen dann doch zurückhalte. Never change a running system (auch wenn es im Trainingssetup dann nur knapp unter 12kg kommt)


----------



## F4B1 (16. Dezember 2013)

F4B1 schrieb:


> (auch wenn es im Trainingssetup dann nur knapp unter 12kg kommt)


Ab und zu sollte man mal die Batterien der Waage auswechseln.
11,8kg sind es mit schweren Faltreifen (normaler Speedking 2.3 und IRC Mythos Kevlar)und komplett gekürzten Schaft.
Zudem gehen noch knapp 100gr an der Kurbel runter (Sram X.5 bestellt, 65 sind ein guter Kurs, neu mit Lager). Mit Trainingsmaterial sind also doch unter 11,7kg drin für nicht einmal 700. 
Und die Laufräder sind brutal stabil, haben aber halt auch 300-400g Übergewicht. Dafür ist nicht der geringste Schlag drin. Da leg ich mich dann wohl nächstes Jahr auf die Lauer. Die 11kg im Rennsetup sind aber, wie man sieht, zu knacken. Mit etwas Glück und Geduld auch unter 900. Und das ohne grenzwertige Teile für kräftige Fahrer in Rahmenhöhe 22".


----------



## F4B1 (16. Dezember 2013)

derSilas schrieb:


> 3. Um 9fach wirst du auf Lange Sicht nicht herumkommen. Z.B. Kassetten nachkaufen: 8fach gibts nur noch ganz billige Serien. Schalthebel genauso.


Wird über Weihnachten umgesetzt. Mein altes MTB wurde dieses Jahr eh zur Stadtratte, dann braucht es auch keine Sram X.7. Gewichtsvorteil bringt es zwar keinen (die 11-34 PG-950 Kassette macht ihn zunichte), aber das lässt sich ja ändern, wenn die Verschleißteile neu müssen.


----------



## F4B1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Und weiter gehts:
1. Die Kurbel kam heute an,...



...wird aber erst nach Weihnachten montiert. Werkzeug fehlt noch, leih ich mir dann.
2. Händler um die Ecke hatte heute Inbus-Spannachsen da.
http://www.meilenweit.net/shop/product_info.php?cPath=105014_2631_105056&products_id=29043
56g für 9,50€ gespart.
3. Leichte Barends bestellt, bringen dann auch nochmal 60g.
4. Ohne leichtere Barends, ohne leichtere Kurbel, mit leichterer Schaltung aber schwerer Kassette bringt das Bike jetzt 11,7kg auf die Waage. Die 11,5kg sind also in greifbarer Nähe, 11,4kg im Training gut möglich. 

Unter 11kg wird dann deutlich teurer, an 900€ komm ich dann aber immer noch nicht ran.


----------



## F4B1 (30. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Du hast aber dünne Griffe dran. Ich habe damals das Lenkerband doppelt gewickelt. Fand ich deutlich besser.


Umgesetzt.
Zusätzlich gabs auch heute schon den Latexschlauch hinten. Die Geax Ultralite Butyl taugen imo nur vorne. Durchschlagsschutz ist zwar auch hinten klasse, Durchstichschutz ist aber miserabel. Mit montierter Kurbel sind es jetzt 1,6kg. Kassette kommt dann Ende dieser, Anfang nächster Woche. Nochmal ca. 200g bei für mich wesentlich angenehmerer Spreizung (aktuell 11-34, dann 12-27). Dann gibts auch neue Fotos.

Und dann kommen im Prinzip nur noch die Laufräder (und halt leichtere Reifen, die sind aber fürs Training ja völlig egal). Da habe ich jetzt die Shimano WH-MT55 als Alternative für die Fulcrum Red Power XL entdeckt. Kriegt man schon für 130€ und wiegen gerade einmal 60g mehr. Da werde ich aber noch ein wenig auf erste Erfahrungen warten, momentan hab ich eh kein Geld dafür. Sind dann jeweils mehr als 300g weniger, aktueller LRS wiegt etwas mehjr als 2200g, ist also zwar heftig stabil, aber auch schwer.


----------



## F4B1 (7. Januar 2014)

Kassette dran, Fahrer nicht ganz fit. Deswegen erstmal nur Indoorfotos.



11,4kg
So geht es jetzt erstmal in die hoffentlich letzte Trainingssaison. Hätte das über den Verein vergünstigte Bikefitting wohl doch wahrnehmen sollen. So war ich halt doch ein Jahr beschäftigt. Muss ja alles richtig passen.


----------



## holgersen (9. Januar 2014)

Bei Deiner Grösse würde ein 29" ziemlichen Sinn machen, nicht nur optisch. 26" gehen bei diesen Rahmengrössen immer in den optischen Stelzbockmodus. Aber um die Optik geht es in diesem Thread ja überhaupt nicht, oder? Deswegen schreibe ich nichts dazu… Viel Spass beim Fahren :=)


----------



## F4B1 (9. Januar 2014)

Um Optik im Sinne der Laufradgröße gings mir tatsächlich nicht. Die Gabel wäre optisch noch so ein Ding. Ist aber eine größere Investition, da ich kein Alu möchte (ist mir zu hart)und nur ungern auf billige Carbonteile setze. Wenn ich 300€ habe, steht die aber an. Ansonsten find ich die Optik voll in Ordnung.

Und was das Thema 29er betrifft: Ja, prinzipiell wär das auch noch so eine Idee. Man kann ja nie genug Fahrräder haben. Hab mir auch schon Gedanken um die Geometrie gemacht um die "tollen" Fahreigenschaften etwas auszugleichen. Bin kein Freund von großer Laufruhe. Kurze Kettenstrebe (445mm hat ich an meinen alten MTB, brauch ich nicht)und 80mm Gabel. Ein MTB muss für mich ordentlich durch Kurven laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (15. Februar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Und dann kommen im Prinzip nur noch die Laufräder (und halt leichtere Reifen, die sind aber fürs Training ja völlig egal). Da habe ich jetzt die Shimano WH-MT55 als Alternative für die Fulcrum Red Power XL entdeckt. Kriegt man schon für 130€ und wiegen gerade einmal 60g mehr. Da werde ich aber noch ein wenig auf erste Erfahrungen warten, momentan hab ich eh kein Geld dafür. Sind dann jeweils mehr als 300g weniger, aktueller LRS wiegt etwas mehjr als 2200g, ist also zwar heftig stabil, aber auch schwer.


So kann es kommen: Habe gestern eine DT 340 Vorderradnabe in die Finger bekommen (umgerechnet für einen Kasten Bier)und nun (man will ja nichts verkommen lassen)einfach mal mit dem Whizz Wheels Konfigurator gespielt.
Unter 1900g sind mit 32xDT Comp Speichen, Prolock Messingnippeln und DT EX500 Felgen (Sunringle Inferno 27 hab ich noch entdeckt, sehen auch interessant aus)problemlos möglich. 
Natürlich dann etwas teurer, aber die 21mm Felge halte ich schon für sinnvoll.

Ist aber erstmal nicht so wichtig, hat bis zum Winter Zeit. Abgesehen vom Antrieb (möchte noch 1x9 testen, Kettenblatt ist schon bestellt)darf es so dieses Jahr ins erste Rennen. Egal ob mit oder ohne Federgabel, Haltern am See in der Fun Klasse geht schon. Irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen.


----------



## eierspeiss (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo.Sehr interessant was ich da vom Anfang bis zum Schluss lesen konnte.Wobei ich davon ausgehe das es noch weiter geht.

Habe grad gleiches vor...genauer sub 9.5 bis 1000.-...das spannende daran: bin mit 192 nicht im Vorteil wie viele andere und kann  einen M oder S Rahmen als Basis verwenden.
"fahrfertig 88kg" machen die Sache auch nicht einfach,dafür interessanter. Und alles mit Neuteilen ist logischerweise ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


Weiter so mit Deinem grünen Frosch  denn  <11kg sind sicher drinn ohne gleich einen Zweitjob suchen zu müssen.....lg


----------



## F4B1 (15. Februar 2014)

eierspeiss schrieb:


> Weiter so mit Deinem grünen Frosch  denn  <11kg sind sicher drinn ohne gleich einen Zweitjob suchen zu müssen.....lg


Unter 11kg sind es schon.



Ob es am Ende aber knapp unter oder knapp über 11kg sind, finde ich auch nicht so wahnsinnig wichtig. Unter 11,5 sinds so oder so locker.
Im Grunde bin ich schon jetzt eher dabei das Rad ergonomisch anzupassen. Das Gewicht am LRS wird mithilfe der Naben rausgeholt (ok, und 8 Speichen weniger)und das auch mehr zufällig. Die Felgen werden dafür 2-3mm breiter. 1x9 machen ich auch nicht aus Gewichtsgründen. Mit den Wechsel auf von 12-27 auf 11-34 hinten ist das Gewicht dann eh wieder drauf.

Und was den Zweitjob betrifft: Bin froh, dass ich neben meinen Studium bzw. ab August dann doch schulischer Ausbildung 100-150€ im Monat für mich habe.


----------



## F4B1 (20. Februar 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> 1x9 machen ich auch nicht aus Gewichtsgründen. Mit den Wechsel auf von 12-27 auf 11-34 hinten ist das Gewicht dann eh wieder drauf.


Heute mal Umwerfer auf dem 32er Blatt fixiert. Läuft mit 12-27 schon ganz ok. Nach unten raus ist an guten Tagen brauchbar, nach oben raus kann ein bisschen mehr. 36er Blatt mit 11-32 sollte dann aber passen. Die FSA Sattelstütze ist, da nicht maßhaltig rausgeflogen und im Crosser gelandet. Somit hat das MTB jetzt eine 340g Sattelstütze plus 40g Reduzierhülse. Untragbar. *140-150g sind da drin.*
Insgesamt wird der Umbau auf 1x9 *ca 200g bringen.*
Die Reifen sind auch nicht die leichtesten, sind noch mal *100g zu holen.*
Der Laufradsatz sind, wie schon gesagt, auch *nochmal 300g.*
Breitere normale Flatbar, kürzeres Schaltwerk und Gripshift (hät ich heute schon schön gefunden, einziger Nachteil, den an 1x9 finde)bringen ansonsten nochmal *ca. 100g*, eher etwas mehr.
Heißt also: Bei aktuell 10,95g sind im laufe des nächsten Jahres dann knapp 850g möglich. Bei aktuell ca. 1400g an der Gabel (hatte sie nach dem kürzen nicht mehr auf der Waage, anhand der Reste vom Schaft gerechnet)heißt das also: Am Ende sind selbst 2200g noch kein Problem für die 11kg. Und so schwer soll die nun wirklich nicht werden. Allein schon, weil es dann ja doch billig wird und die Funktion leidet.
Sollten also für knapp 350€ möglich sein ohne Federgabel, mit vermutlich ca. 500.
Dann bin ich für unter 1200€ aber auch komplett ausgerüstet: Zwei Laufradsätze, Starrgabel fürs Training.


----------



## F4B1 (6. März 2014)

Umbau auf 1x9 ist fast schon fertig.






Im Grunde fehlt nur noch die Kassette. 12-27 ist schon etwas zu hart an den richtig steilen Stellen. Kann ich dann doch kaum noch treten. Und Gripshift soll noch dran. Trigger sind bei 1x schon irgendwie nervig. So jetzt 10,8kg mit 680g Drahtreifen (möcht sie nicht wegschmeißen, fahr sie jetzt im Training noch platt). Mit der Kassette kommen noch 100g drauf. 

Und jetzt, wo wir gerade schon mal am Lenker sind:
Ich hab noch eine Lage Fizik Lenkerband montiert und gemerkt, dass mir das besser passt. Nun stellt sich mir dann aber, gerade wegen Gripshift, die Frage nach dicken Griffen (hab Handschuhgröße 9,5-10), die sich wenig verformen (Moosgummi fällt also raus), relativ leicht und bezahlbar (ich sag mal spontan bis 15€)sind. Schraubgriffe müssen es nicht sein. Hat da irgendjemand einen Tipp?


----------



## F4B1 (28. März 2014)

Es geht weiter.



Nachdem ich mit der Rock Shox 30 Gold schon geliebäugelt hatte habe ich nun einfach mal zugeschlagen. 209€, 1660g ungekürzt mit Gabelkonus. Voll in Ordnung, wie ich finde. Wie steif oder eben nicht wird sich zeigen, mache mir da bei 80mm aber wenig sorgen zumal ich die Surly Gabel gewohnt bin (steif ist sie nicht wirklich).
Im Hintergrund sieht man die neue Sattelstütze. Nachdem ich den Bikemarkt durchforstet hatte dann doch ein Neukauf. Mit 31€ auch ok.
Nächsten Monat gibts mal einen Rocket Ron für vorne zum testen. Hinten sind robuste 550g schon angebracht. 

Achja, nicht zu vergessen: Muss für Haltern noch melden. Ein Rennen reicht im ersten Jahr glaube ich erst einmal. Heimrennen (Straße)vom Verein kommt ja auch noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (29. März 2014)

Juhu, Gabelkonus passt nicht. Naja, wär auch zu schön gewesen, wenn die Jungs von Bike Components recht gehabt hätten und der Pro/WCS tatsächlich zum Comp passt. Zum Glück hab ich hier auch zwei Pro Steuersätze verbaut, also ab ins Ersatzteillager und den Comp Steuersatz bestellen.


----------



## F4B1 (15. Mai 2014)

So, die letzten Umbauten vor dem ersten Rennen hinter mich gebracht. 
Rocket Ron 2.1 hinten (ein Experiment, mal schauen wie lang er mitmacht), Rocket Ron 2.25 vorne. Hinten schmal, vorne breit bon Downhillern übernommen, am Crosser war es nicht schlecht. Mal schauen, wie sich die Kombi im XC schlägt.
11-34 statt 11-32 hinten. Ein Rettungsring ist sicher nicht schlecht. Ohne Bikecomputer (Extrex 30. Mit 150g incl. Batterien nicht leicht, aber ist halt da und zeichnet alles, was auch nur halbwegs interessant ist, auf...und ist halt günstig).

Waage bleibt mittlerweile bei 10,6kg stehen. 10,3 mit anderen Laufrädern also noch gut möglich. Ist also mittlerweile echt ok.


----------

